# To whom the unhappy husband replied that he too was tired.



## Lamb67

To whom the unhappy husband replied that he too was tired. But not even then could the horse be checked,which,desirous of returning home,hastened at great spead to its owner's country-house situated ten miles from there.

_Cui vir infelix nimis se tadere respondit.Sed inde ne equus inhibitus quidem esse poterat,quis,cupidus redentis domum,ad villam domini sita eo decem milla passuum cum magna celeritate festinabat._

Appricate highly your comments,thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que esto es lo que querías decir en tu confusa frase inglés, o a mi me lo parece_:
_


> _…a quien el marido infeliz contestó que también __él estaba__ cansado. Pero tampoco entonces pudo__ controlar __el caballo, que, deseoso de volver el hogar, aceleró a gran velocidad hacia la villa de su dueño situada a diez millas de allí._


Mi traducción al latín es esta:


> *…cui infelix maritus quoque se fessum esse respondit. T**um** nec dum istum equum dominare potuit, qui domum redere cupiebat atque ad **domini **villam, eo decem milla passuum sitam, celeriter festinabat.*


Retoqué la primera traducción que hice, muy tosca. Confírmame si lo que yo entiendo de tu inglés es lo que expreso en latín y español.


----------



## Lamb67

'The horse' is the subject of the main verb 'hastened'.

_*Sed tum (or inde)ne equus inhiberetur quidem,qui,cupidus *redentis domum,ad villam domini sita eo decem milla passuum cum magna celeritate festinabat._


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Qui*, _sujeto de *festinabat*_, en mi traducción tiene como claro *antecedente equum* (entre _equum_ y _qui_ hay un adverbio-morfema de negación, un adverbio de modo y dos verbos que no pueden ser antecedentes de _qui_).En tu segundo intento es peor:


> _*Sed tum (or inde)ne equus inhiberetur quidem,qui,cupidus *redentis domum,ad villam domini sita eo decem milla passuum cum magna celeritate festinabat_


Carece de núcleo verbal principal: de los que hay, *inhiberetur* es una _final_ marcada por _ne_, *cupidus* es un _adjetivo en aposición_ explicativa al sujeto, *redentis* es un _adjetivo_ sustantivizado CN, *sita* es un paticipio ya pasado léxicamente a los _adjetivos_, _*festinabat*_ es el verbo de la adjetiva relativa que marca *qui*. Como ves no hay verbo principal. La frase latina que presentas es malamente comprensible. Inténtalo en el sentido que te marco: *verbo principal potuit* y una *relativa para festinabat *(_equus qui festinabat_).
Ésta sería mi traducción:
*…cui infelix maritus quoque se fessum esse respondit. Tunc** istum equum dominare **nec dum** potuit, qui domum redere cupiebat atque ad **domini **villam, eo decem milla passuum sitam, festinanter properabat.*
En vez de relativas no iría mal _quod/quia_ causal en lugar de _qui_.


----------



## Lamb67

_Your criticisms are all fair, I think. Let me ask whether the following is acceptable or not please._
_Sed ne tunc quidem equus inhiberi poterat( or posset with emphasis on expecting;poterat on narrating, I suppose)=But not even then could the horse be checked._

_Thanks._


----------



## XiaoRoel

_En vez de_ *poterat*, *possit*, mejor que *posset*. Las finales deben ir en _subjuntivo mecánico_, llamado "de subordinación".


----------



## Lamb67

I think in instead of _possit, posset_ would be better because it suits the past tense of 'could'. 


Not even(or even...not) is ne...quidem with the emphatic word between the ne and the quidem.

So I have tried to use them so far.

What do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El *_potesset_ del mensaje 6 fue un _lapsus mentis_. La forma es *posset*.


----------

